# Oops! I damaged a small black thing on my HP Pavilion DV6845TX mainboard! Please help



## bagho (Sep 3, 2011)

I was opening the case for cleaning the CPU fan. I didn't have a good screwdriver to remove the nut like screws so I used tweezers. In the process the tweezers accidentally damaged a very small black thing on the mainboard. It is located under the thin plastic covering of the northbridge memory controller. Don't know what it is. Looking at closely, I found a very very small copper coil like thing, just like a spring. It is broken.  . The laptop runs fine however. What is that thing? Is my laptop going to die in the near future?  Please help!

Picture:


http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/954/unledwf.jpg


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2011)

I did something similar to one of my graphic cards once. when i turned the PC on, there were all sorts of sparks, puffs of smoke and the smell of burning PCB.

Im suprised your laptop is still working. but im not electronics expert so i cant tell you if you are doing any serious damage to your laptop by still using it.

Maybe one of our resident nerds with a phd in electronics might be able to help otherwise you might need to contact HP support. 

When i damaged my laptop in a similar fashion. I must of went to about 3 or 4 different electricians in town to get them to operate on my laptop and none of them would touch it. then i went a got it fixed by a guy who wasnt an electrician (the irony....)


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 3, 2011)

It is labeled L74. So, between that and looking at what is left and your description... I would surmise the small black thing is/was an inductor.

And, more info on inductors here>  Inductor Basics &  Inductor

If the system still runs stable, then slap it back together and go.  But, if it bothering you or it is affecting the systems operations then more investigation into the part would be needed, or replace the motherboard.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2011)

95Viper said:


> or replace the motherboard.



Not easy to do if its a laptop. Im sure there will be spare parts on ebay. but it would require a fair amount of skill and know how to completely dismantle the laptop, switch the mobo and rebuild it.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 3, 2011)

I is skilled; patience, is a must and a good manual from the manufacturer.  But, I was a noob on my first one, however, I survived to do a few more.

If you could not replace the part or motherboard for some reason , then have someone trained do it or buy another laptop.

Edit: @ OP> get the proper tools... it really helps.


----------



## bagho (Sep 3, 2011)

So I suppose this is an inductor coil. What is the problem if I run the laptop without the inductor?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2011)

bagho said:


> What is the problem if I run the laptop without the inductor?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Sep 3, 2011)

This inductor is only  partly damaged, current still runs through it, chain is not broken. You only damaged Ferromagnetic material, which leads to changes in how much current it can take. If it is used for noise filtering, then it's not a big deal.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 3, 2011)

bagho said:


> So I suppose this is an inductor coil. *What is the problem if I run the laptop without the inductor?*



Just guesses and maybe(s):

1. nothing

2. laptop goes poof... up in smoke.

3. #2, plus takes rest of components with it.

4. runs, but is crippled

5. runs but has errors

6. just about anything.


----------



## jpierce55 (Sep 3, 2011)

I would be guessing on number 5


----------



## bagho (Sep 4, 2011)

Running memtest86+. No error till now. What maybe other errors in future? Staying awake all night in disgrace. What have I done? Oh no! Sad 

I noticed two things,
1. In windows experience index, ram rating was 4.3. Now after assessment after the damage, it is 4.7.
2. Cpu rating was 4.5. Now 4.9.

are they automatically overclocked by the damage?


----------



## bagho (Sep 4, 2011)

Cpu isn't running hot however. Not sure about ram. I can't afford a new laptop at this time. Will have to save for a year. Is my laptop going to be okay?


----------



## jpierce55 (Sep 4, 2011)

Unless somebody has a schematic to know the purpose of that inductor your question can't be answered. I recommend you back up important files and go with it. Chances are you won't see any influence in the cpu, if anything it will be a mobo component effected. Since it is an inductor overheating will not likely be caused, loss of stability is more likely to happen.


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 4, 2011)

I ran my first laptop for about two years in a semi-crippled condition.  The only issues I had were a general degredation of performance and the power jack not connecting properly, so it would often go into standby to "conserve" the dead battery.

You could be fine and not notice anything.


----------



## bagho (Sep 4, 2011)

*Ran Memtest 86+ for 7 hours*

Ran Memtest 86+ for 7 hours and no errors. Passed 8 tests. I noticed that all components which I use like Wifi, Sound, USB, HDMI are working. So has the laptop survived this kind of misbehaviour?


----------



## synaesthesia (Sep 4, 2011)

Surrounded by those diodes and proximity to the bridge I wouldn't worry too much about it - it'll be part of an overcurrent protection system (one of very, very many). It'll have no impact on day to day running, however may cause problem should you suffer brownouts or power cuts/surges and you don't have the battery connected. If it damaged that easily I doubt it's ferrite so may not even have any adverse effects at all. I would suggest using some epoxy putty or similar though (tiny amount obviously) just to protect it from "external interference"

* All the above from my experience as a laptop refurbisher and one who people turn to after spilling coffee on their laptops ;(


----------



## bagho (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## jpierce55 (Sep 8, 2011)

synaesthesia said:


> * All the above from my experience as a laptop refurbisher and one who people turn to after spilling coffee on their laptops ;(



LOL, it isn't the coffee itself that kills the circuitry as much as it is the sugar!

Good luck with the laptop!


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 8, 2011)

I believe that coil is for EMI filtering.


----------



## qubit (Sep 8, 2011)

I just want to reinforce what others have said that you needn't worry about it, as the laptop is still working fine. Don't do touch this component again, is all. And of course, use the right tool for the job next time.  It's really not worth the hassle and aggravation of damaging something.

95Viper in particular gave you great advice.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 8, 2011)

you did THAT much damage with tweezers?? are you the incredible hulk? and no i don't think you have permantly destroyed your laptop.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 8, 2011)

+ 1 !tweezwers! wtf i read the thread before seein the pic lmao wow that does indeed look broke hope it stomps on for ya bruv and it is truely amazein what some tec can take ive had cpus get to 160 c for a few mins yet still work..   i have also had stuff pop because i farted in the room (just a guess, but ive had some random ass stuff fail)


----------



## bagho (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks a million to everyone in the wonderful forum! You people are so knowledgeable!


----------



## bagho (Sep 9, 2011)

Sure I'll buy a toolbox today!


----------



## bagho (Sep 9, 2011)

And I think it is indeed for EMI noise filtering. Because, now I am noticing that the sound gets a little distorted when I turn on WiFi/Bluetooth Switch!


----------

